# General > Book & Author Requests >  A Passage to India

## Lilymaiden

With so many other great E.M. Forster books posted, I'd like to see _A Passage to India_ up here as well. I'm actually writing my English research paper on it, and although at first it was one of my least favorite Forster books, after really reading into it, I see why most consider it one of his best.

----------

